# control in a western saddle



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

If you can't properly reach your stirrups go ahead and shorten them. Since you're just trail riding it doesn't matter how short they are, just to where they're comfortable at. I think that because you feel insecure in the western saddle (being discombobulated, foot falling out of the stirrup, not feeling the rhythm), he's picking up on that and behaving accordingly. You can also post the trot if you want until you get yourself sorted out. I know some western riders who post when they don't feel like sitting and I do as well. :]


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Why not trail ride in an english saddle? If it works better I see no point of even using a western.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

how thick is your pad? One of my mares had some 'communication issues' when I got a new 1" thick wool pad a few years back. She was used to a fleece pad, and the wool was at least twice as thick. Could be all that leather is getting in the way, too. If you want to see if it's the saddle seat you're having problems with or the fenders, take off the western fenders, and put on your english leathers & stirrups. I do that for my little kids that can't negotiate all that leather to start with. It works, it's a lot lighter, and if he's having trouble feeling your cues, that would solve the problem.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

its a pretty thick pad but i would like him to have it...i dont wanna ride in an english saddle on trails b/c a western saddle is safer for that and much much more comfy for trails than english. i also wanted to no some tell tale signs or ways to check if the saddle doesnt quite fit the horse...i had a post earlier asking about the saddle fit and im sure there are others out there but i just thought i may throw this one out there while were on the western saddle topic...if u have any more advice plz post it!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, there's a lot more saddle between you and the horse, so that's probably causing some of the confusion, and I agree that he probably senses your confusion, and is acting accordingly. To sit a trot, really work on stretching your heels down and not bracing against the stirrups - that'll cause you to bounce even more.

Maybe practice a bit in an arena before hitting the trail. You both might just need time to adjust.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Probably the easiest way to see if your saddle fits right is to ride the horse all tacked up for say, 20 to 45 min. When you take the saddle & pad off - everywhere the saddle & blanket touched should be sweaty. It's not a perfect way to see, but it's a round about way. If there's dry spots, you don't have contact there, and presumably, the areas immediately around it are pressure points from the saddle. Otherwise, you should be able to slip your hand all around the saddle when it's on & cinched, and you should be able to get your fist between the withers & the gullet. Longterm - you'll know if there is a major pressure point somewhere if you ride a LOT over the summer, and you find spots of white hair on his back after months of riding. Until then, if you are still questioning the fit after you've done all that, I'd take horse & tack to a saddle shop and have a 'pro' check it out. Most good saddle shops will do this free of charge. Good luck  
As a side note, I personally take issue against flextree saddles. The on the surface idea is great, but cowboy logic says that trees were designed to distribute the weight of the rider. A flex tree goes against that. It still distributes some of the weight, but not like a regular old western tree. If someone disagrees with me, that's fine, but of the people that I know that ride a LOT, the few that switched to a flex had lots of trouble with chiropractic issues with the horse within a few years. I don't think it's an issue if you don't ride heavy though.(I mean several hours a day, 6-7 days a week here.) Just MHO.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

yes i am most definitely gunna hit the arena this weekend first so i can get the feel lol! another thing (correct me if im wrong) isnt a HUGE sign to tell if the saddle doesnt fit right is if ur horse starts pinning his ears when u tighten the cinch/girth or just acting up when u work around on his back area? i have been feeling around on his back before and after i ride to kinda check around and he really doesnt seem to care.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, if he pins his ears and gets angry during tacking up, it could be because the saddle does not fit him properly.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Gillian said:


> If you can't properly reach your stirrups go ahead and shorten them. Since you're just trail riding it doesn't matter how short they are, just to where they're comfortable at.


Not true at all! You need to have the stirrups adjusted correctly in the ring or on trail in any saddle! If you are sitting unbalanced and the horse spooks, you will likely be walking home. Another factor is if the rider is uncomfortable, it's not going to be pleasant for the horse either!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

^ What I'm saying is that if she can't reach her stirrups she definitely does need to shorten them. Not to make them TOO short, just to where she can comfortably reach them. Don't know what you thought I was saying, but she needs to be able to keep her feet in her stirrups...


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

mls said:


> Not true at all! You need to have the stirrups adjusted correctly in the ring or on trail in any saddle! If you are sitting unbalanced and the horse spooks, you will likely be walking home. Another factor is if the rider is uncomfortable, it's not going to be pleasant for the horse either!



I think you misread what she wrote.... Basically she's saying that yes, western riders usually ride is a longer stirrup than english, but because she is not showing she doesn't need to follow this rule and should shorten the stirrups until she's comfortable. I think a shorter stirrups vs a longer one is much less likely to cause her to be "walking home".


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

omg i have no idea wut im gunna do! after i gave my horse a good workout in the western saddle and after i untacked i looked at his sweat marks...he was sweaty all over except for right behind his withers on both sides. taking into condieration that i was using a saddle blanket (very thin from wut were used to) instead of our usual 2 inch thick pad! we can NOT of course get another saddle and they dont take returns...we r having a good friend comeout and look at the saddle just in case but do u think that if i just use the thick pad it will be ok? PLZ HELP!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Is it possible that the saddle is just too heavy? I have a gorgeous western show saddle that was given to me as a gift years ago before I owned my own horse that I never ride in. When I bought my first horse, a 14.1 hand MFT/Morgan Heinz 57, I bought a cordura saddle for daily use to save the leather show saddle. The saddle fit him fine, but weighs almost as much as I do. Before I would show I would ride in the heavier saddle to get him accustomed to the weight, so this wasn't a sudden changeover problem. As the summer wore on, whenever I rode in the show saddle, he carried his head higher and higher and was less and less responsive. Hard to move off, and hard to stop. I would pull the leather saddle and put the cordura back on, problems would vanish. If all you're doing is trail riding, a nylon or other synthetic will be fine. I now show English, my sis rides the saddle on her chunky QH, who is comfy as heck :lol:.

If you can, find someone to lend you a synthetic to test ride and see how your horse reacts. If that works, eBay the leather and recoup some $'s.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

WesternPleasure27 said:


> I think you misread what she wrote.... Basically she's saying that yes, western riders usually ride is a longer stirrup than english, but because she is not showing she doesn't need to follow this rule and should shorten the stirrups until she's comfortable. I think a shorter stirrups vs a longer one is much less likely to cause her to be "walking home".


If the stirrups are too short - she will sit incorrectly in the saddle. It's called a chair seat and it is as dangerous. You are not correctly balanced and if the horse spins, your center of gravity will land you on your shoulder or head - on the ground.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

well i no its not too heavy it is actually only 23 lbs, but if it was heavier i would consider it...he has been getting better at listening and i think it was just the weather, me being tense and him being excited, but if you still have more advice feel free to post thx!


----------



## yankee doodle (May 25, 2009)

Dreamriderdc you say the problem may be lack of a thick wool saddle pad. Have you thought about investing in a SMx Air Ride™ saddle pad or something similar to go under your thin blanket. The Air Ride saddle pad relieve pressure from the most sensitive areas of a horse’s back and distribute the weight of saddle and rider evenly over the entire pad. i have not got one - yet! but i'm looking at getting one in our summer instead of using my thick wool pad. This is because I can clean and dry the thinner cloth more easier than my wool pad, and have peace of mind that I'm protecting his back.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I still think I'd try switching out the western fenders with english leathers to see if it's just too much stuff in between you before I bought a new pad. Perfectly safe, and it works, too.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Are there a lot of saddle strings or other "danglies" on your western saddle that could be inadvertently cuing your horse to go forward or otherwise tickling or distracting him? I've ridden lesson horses that had to have saddle strings tied up to avoid upsetting them. I would definitely try swapping the fenders for English leathers and see how he reacts. Maybe he is just less comfortable not feeling your leg as clearly?


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

well guys...GREAT NEWS!!! the saddle does fit i just thought the lighter patches of fur were dry spots (pretty stupid mistake) i also checked the saddle in other places and as far as i can see it fits!  me and my friend took our horses out to the back and my horse was MUCH better! i guess since he is just getting used to it he felt better with a buddy...he is a herd animal  i also am starting to feel much much more stable in the saddle, so in other words i think i solved these probs.-for now! lol! if u still have advice feel free to post it tho, and i still may look into getting that pad u just mentioned it sounds pretty good! thx everyone!


----------

